# Serbian Mi-17 Helicopter Crashed, 7 Casualties



## imalko (Mar 14, 2015)

_Belgrade, 14th March 2015_
On Friday evening a great tragedy occurred in the vicinity of Belgrade international airport when military helicopter Mi-17 crashed with seven people on board. The helicopter was one of two aircraft of this type belonging to 890th Squadron from Batajnica airbase and was carrying out a search and rescue mission when incident occurred. On Friday evening it was reported that an ambulance carrying a five day old baby with respiratory problems was blocked on the Novi Pazar-Kraljevo road (southern Serbia) due to the landslide. Military helicopter was dispatched to transport the baby to hospital in Belgrade. However, in the vicinity of Belgrade airport the Mi-17 crashed resulting in death of all the people on board. Casualties are four members of helicopter crew, two civilian medical workers and the baby they were trying to save. Early reports suggest very bad weather conditions with thick fog or even the lack of fuel.
May the victims rest in peace and what we need now is a swift and detailed investigation.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 14, 2015)

Makes me sad to hear about any air accident and this one certainly get's my feelings going because they only wanted to save someone and they ended up killing that person and themselves in the process. My Condolences to all of those affected.


----------



## imalko (Mar 14, 2015)

According to the information given by the Army and Air Force officials at the press conference today, the helicopter was manned by experienced crew and the flight proceeded normally up until approach to Belgrade when weather worsened rapidly. The pilot conducted two failed landing attempts before all communication was lost at 22.31h. It was said that two independent investigations will be initiated.

Here're more photos from the scene of event which surfaced on the internet...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2015)

Blue skies and tail winds...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2015)

Very sad...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

Very sad news indeed, condolences to all concerned.


----------

